
Volunteers teach AI to spot slavery sites from satellite images - jorkro
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2138163-volunteers-teach-ai-to-spot-slavery-sites-from-satellite-images/
======
dickler
lot of opportunities similar to this. Flag satellite images with villages
appearing to be poor. Parachute down donated supplies automatically with
drones. Just randomly send bits of wealth across poor villages in africa/india

